# Formating Tablet PC's



## kuriyen (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a TOPioo TPAD 701 armed with an A8 processor, 512 MB ram and 8GB internal memory, loaded with android. All I can do is boot the tablet and then switch off. Beyond that there is nothing I can do. Error message says trouble loading widgets. I call myself computer illiterate but I know some basic stuff. I wish to format and reload only the software I need. I can do it only with professional help.

Anyone out there who can help me?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Moving thread to the Android forum for better results.


----------



## aureatron (Jul 20, 2012)

kuriyen said:


> I have a TOPioo TPAD 701 armed with an A8 processor, 512 MB ram and 8GB internal memory, loaded with android. All I can do is boot the tablet and then switch off. Beyond that there is nothing I can do. Error message says trouble loading widgets. I call myself computer illiterate but I know some basic stuff. I wish to format and reload only the software I need. I can do it only with professional help.
> 
> Anyone out there who can help me?


Backup any required data via pc
Then go for a reset

Settings > Backup & reset > Factory data reset


----------

